
Show HN: A list of awesome linters - caramelomartins
https://github.com/caramelomartins/awesome-linters
======
bedros
missing Anaconda for python
[https://www.continuum.io/downloads](https://www.continuum.io/downloads)

there's a sublime plugin

~~~
caramelomartins
Thanks!

Do you want to submit a PR or should I just add it?

